# Anhänge werden abgelehnt



## darwin (9. Sep. 2009)

Hallo !
Wo kann man bei ISPConfig3 einstellen, das attechtments generell erlaubt sind und nicht nach anhangtyp abgelehnt werden 

z.B.

554-5.7.0 Reject, id=02277-02 - BANNED: multipart/mixed554 5.7.0 | application/zip,.zip,popcorn_195.zip | .exe,.exe-ms,popcorn.exe

Danke für Eure Infos !


----------



## Till (14. Sep. 2009)

Das nuss irgendwo in Deiner amavisd.conf stehen, da das bannen von dateianhängen nicht in ISPConfig konfiguriert wird.


----------



## miglosch (22. Sep. 2009)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem und erhalte von meinem Server (ISPC3, Debian 5 (lenny)) folgende Meldung:

```
Sep 22 11:02:26 ispc amavis[2356]: (02356-01) Blocked BANNED (multipart/mixed | application/x-zip-compressed,.zip,Floppy-Image_tstOS-380a-D_BoB_ex1.zi1 | .exe,.exe-ms,Floppy-Image_tstOS-380a-D_BoB.ex1), [213.165.64.20] [84.149.182.103] -> , Message-ID: <20090922090220.301350@gmx.net>, mail_id: 7DptdfZ8kHfW, Hits: -, size: 4290328, 1609 ms
```
Komisch ist daran nur, dass ich vor zwei Wochen schon mal eine Mail vom gleichen Absender mit gleichem Anhang erhalten habe (nachdem ich den Absender in die Whitelist aufgenommen hatte). Ich dachte schon, dass das Problem gelöst sei, aber nun fischt mir amavis diese Update-Mails wieder raus...

Nach eingehender Lektüre der amasid-new Dokumentation bin ich zu dem Schluss gelangt, dass es sich (mal wieder) um eine Einstellung in der Datei /etc/amavis/conf.d/50-user handelt

Wenn man die Variable 

```
$final_banned_destiny = D_BOUNCE;
```
auf 

```
$final_banned_destiny = D_PASS;
```
 umstellt, werden die gezippten .exe-Files wieder zugestellt. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob dieses Vorgehen unerwünschte Nebeneffekte hat. Zumindest befürchte ich, dass damit evtl. die Blacklist von postfix ausgehebelt wird...


----------



## Till (23. Sep. 2009)

Das sollte keine Nebeneffekte auf postfix Blacklists haben, da diese separate vom amavisd-new sind.


----------



## miglosch (24. Sep. 2009)

Freut mich zu hören, dass meine Befürchtung unbegründet war.

An dieser Stelle mal ein großes Lob;  ich finde ispc3 einfach Klasse und wenn in der Zukunft noch das ein oder andere Feature hinzukommt, dürft ISPC3 kaum mehr zu schlagen sein.


----------



## brain-scc (27. Okt. 2010)

Würde es gern den Nutzern überlassen, ob sie ausführbare Dateien haben möchten oder nicht. In der Spamfilter-Policy kann ich ja augenscheinlich dies aktivieren "Banned Files lover". Es hat aber (bei mir) keinerlei Auswirkung, ob ich auf "Wants viruses", "Normal" oder was auch immer stelle.

Eine exe-Datei wird gebanned.
Klar kann ich in der /etc/amavis/conf.d/50-user auf 
	
	



```
$final_banned_destiny = D_PASS
```
 stellen, doch dann gehen exe-Dateien bei allen Usern durch.

Hat hier noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## miglosch (24. Jan. 2011)

*Komisch...*

...das Problem ist schon wieder vorhanden...

Diesmal betrifft es aber nicht nur eingehende, sondern auch ausgehende Mails... selbst wenn ich explizit einstelle, dass ich gebannte Dateien haben möchte, bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung:

```
BANNED CONTENTS ALERT
Our content checker found
banned name: .exe,.exe-ms,TeamViewerQS.exe
```
Ich probier es noch mal mit der Änderung in /etc/amavis/conf.d/50-user 

```
$final_banned_destiny = D_BOUNCE;
```
auf 

```
$final_banned_destiny = D_PASS;
```
Ich hatte mir eigentlich eine Richtlinie erstellt, die exe-Dateien durchlässt (banned Dateien Liebhaber) und habe diese an der Domäne UND am Postfach eingestellt... leider ohne Wirkung

Was kann ich noch tun?


----------



## Till (25. Jan. 2011)

Hast Du amavisd nach der config Datei änderung neu gestartet?


----------



## miglosch (27. Jan. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Hast Du amavisd nach der config Datei änderung neu gestartet?


amavisd habe ich nach der Änderung in der /etc/amavis/conf.d/50-user neugestartet und Anhänge mit .exe-Files werden nun auch wieder zugestellt und versandt.

Ich dachte, wenn ich in den Richtlinen einstelle, dass banned-Files erwünscht sind, dass diese dann auch ankommen und versandt werden können. Oder hätte ich da schon amavisd neu starten müssen?


----------



## arda (4. März 2011)

Gott sei Dank! Nach langer Recherche den Thread hier gefunden. Operation gelungen, Anhänge gehen wieder durch.
Vielen Dank an alle Helfer hier! Toller Job von euch!
lg
ArDa


----------

